# I'm applying for Rip !



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) good for you! I hope you get him. He looks mellow and happy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck !! Keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All paws crossed!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck!! He looks like a great dog!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck. He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love his eyes! What a good looking boy....fingers crossed for you...can GRF give you a reference letter? lol


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

He is a good looking dog - Good Luck


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, never thought of that  I DO have her email address 



moverking said:


> Love his eyes! What a good looking boy....fingers crossed for you...can GRF give you a reference letter? lol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck  Hopefully we will soon be hearing about Rip's antics from you


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW... The "Breeder" he was rescued from was in Zuni, VA and has been charged with animal cruelty.

Is this one of the big one's we've read about?

His description is SO perfect for me! Smaller Golden. Mellow. Likes other dogs and good with cats. Only 1.5 years young. PERFECT!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got some more pictures of Rip.

I have an appointment to take Gilmour up to meet him on Sunday. So far, so good 

Oh, and he's a RED BOY !!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how exciting!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh he is lovely! Good luck!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope it all works out with Gilmour meeting him! And that you're able to get him! He sounds wonderful!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Can't wait to hear if you get him. :woot2: :banana: :dblthumb2


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All paws crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is so handsome!! I soooo hope you get him!!!  Cant wait to hear!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good ! As long as everything goes ok Sunday, they are going to deliver him to me themselves.

It's a 2 hour drive, about 88 miles, to Valley Lee, MD. It's quite the convoluted trip LOL 23 turns. Glad I have Nav in the car


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and we will keep our fingers crossed that him and Gilmour get along great and you get him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a cutie! Fingers crossed that he and Gilmour hit it off and all goes well Sunday!


----------



## cindy58 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, he's cute! Good Luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, he looks like a sweet guy... GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He looks to me to be from a field line. Sound right? He's got the narrower head, and the fuller, curly coat. Very much like Comet was.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is handsome. Good luck! Yes, it sounds like he was part of the big puppymill that was busted. I fostered one of the pups and he came into the program in the end of February which is about 6 months ago. I will say, I saw my boy last month and he has continued to blossom.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He looks more "field style" as far as the small size, darker color and shorter coat. Do they have any info on his breeding?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nuttin*

Nuttin

Congratulations on RIP!! Gorgeous boy-he could be a Field Golden.
I think my Rescue Dog, Smooch, is a Field Golden, I LOVE HER TO DEATH.

*Where are you driving from to where?*

How long a ride is it.

I* bet ANYTHING that Gilmore and RIP will be fast friends!!!!*


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

No, it doesn't appear so.

I know I'm taking a bit of a risk here, but I swear, when I was looking at the listings on Petfinder, this guy literately jumped right off the page at me and said "I'm the one - Trust Me!"

Maybe it's because I see a lot of my old Rusty and Comet in him. I dunno  I just know it feels right.

And the guy deserves a good home.



sammydog said:


> He looks more "field style" as far as the small size, darker color and shorter coat. Do they have any info on his breeding?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to drive from Fairfax (Fair Oaks Area) to Valley Lee, MD. According to the Mapquest route, it's 88 miles and 2 hours.

As long as he and Gilmour get along, and everything else is ok, they are going to deliver him to me some days later.



Karen519 said:


> Nuttin
> 
> Congratulations on RIP!! Gorgeous boy-he could be a Field Golden.
> I think my Rescue Dog, Smooch, is a Field Golden, I LOVE HER TO DEATH.
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is Rip's full story:

Rip is from a horrible breeder who was arrested and found guilty of animal neglect. 77 goldens and many horses were seized from this breeder in Zuni VA in January 2009. Rip had NO medical care, little human contact and was kept outdoors in a pen with 3 other goldens with no shelter from the weather. When found, their water bowls were even frozen.

Rip did not even have a name. He was afraid of everything and everyone except other dogs. It took us a couple of weeks for him to even allow us to touch him. I’d literally drag him out of his crate. He has made remarkable progress from a dog who didn’t want to be touched to one who wants to snuggle in bed with you. 

He’s a GREAT dog and if we don’t find the perfect family my husband and I will keep him. The only reason we have not is that I already have 3 dogs and need to keep room at my house for other goldens in need.

Rip’s two issues are:

1. Shyness in new situations. (He hates PETCO even though he loves rides in the van.)
2. He still on occasion eats poop, but we’re working on that.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If that's all that's wrong with this guy after everything he's been through, he's one tough Golden.

She said he is 100% trustworthy in the house, which is rare for a 1.5 year old. They normally don't get there before 3-4 years old. Other dogs, kids and cats have been no issue. Fully housebroken of course.

I may need a few tips on the shyness when he gets here, but frankly I really don't think this is going to be a problem at all.

The poop thing, well, what dog doesn't LOL


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

They may have been Cell mates...



fostermom said:


> He is handsome. Good luck! Yes, it sounds like he was part of the big puppymill that was busted. I fostered one of the pups and he came into the program in the end of February which is about 6 months ago. I will say, I saw my boy last month and he has continued to blossom.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Question - If I had a DNA test done, are there records that it could be bounced against to figure out what lines he came from?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Question - If I had a DNA test done, are there records that it could be bounced against to figure out what lines he came from?


Good question....we have the capacity to do that...but I wonder if anyone has taken the large amount of time and samples it would take to break it out....

There would have to be specific 'markers' to look for...and there would be a tremendous amount of information in those genes...maybe mitochondrial (maternal) DNA would be easier....

What a thought!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> No, it doesn't appear so.
> 
> I know I'm taking a bit of a risk here, but I swear, when I was looking at the listings on Petfinder, this guy literately jumped right off the page at me and said "I'm the one - Trust Me!"
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY how I got my Cody boy. I saw him on the ESRA website and knew he belonged here with me. DH kids that we found one another on an online dating service. He's my dear sweet baby boy...... he came into rescue 3 years ago this week, and he's been with us 3 years in mid-Sept.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this was the terrible situation Rip came from:

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/15217/VA/US/

I am extremely impressed with this county's government and law enforcement. They could have gone the easy route and just euthanized everything in sight. Instead they did the right thing. My hats off to them.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I am looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Rip. Are you going to keep his name or do you have something else in mind? He has no idea how wonderful his life is about to be!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about that. I will discuss that with his Foster. If he is already attached to it, I will leave it as is. I don't want to shake him up, he's been through enough.

I might call him "Rippy", after one of my favorite actors, Leon Rippy.



magiclover said:


> Well I am looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Rip. Are you going to keep his name or do you have something else in mind? He has no idea how wonderful his life is about to be!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope everything goes good! He looks like such a nice fellow.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How exciting!!! I think you will be very happy in your decision to adopt a, still young and playful but older than your current puppy, second dog... it was the BEST thing to happen to my family when we brought Dillon home... I hope you have the same success bringing your 2nd home, hopefully it's Rip!! He's a cutie!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck on Sunday! Hope all goes well. Rip is a handsome boy. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just seeing this, and it makes my heart happy! Congratulations on your potential new family member. He's built like my Finn, lanky deer legs, deep chest, nicely tucked up waist. Be forewarned, when they're built like that, they can run like the wind Can't wait to see pictures of Gilmour and Rip zooming around the yard playing wrestle mania. BTW, I had no problem changing Finn's name from Kodi, and he was over 3 years old.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I just came across this exciting thread. I hope all goes well Sunday and you soon have another handsome pup in your home and heart!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I hope you can get him. I know that people who are regulars here are the most conscientious dog owners in the world... I'm sure your home will be a great loving and healing refuge for him.

You could also call him Ripley after "Ripley's Believe It or Not" that kind of says it all about his survival in those horrid conditions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nuttin*

Nuttin

I agree with you this feels right.
I bet Rippy and Gilmour will love each other!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is from the same group that my foster came from. Crew took a lot of work, he was with me for 2 months before I even felt he could go up for adoption. But he was a super sweet boy. And honestly, I felt exactly like Rip's foster mom. If I was not already filled up here (except for a foster slot), he would have stayed here. He was great up at the lake, off leash and came every single time I called. He was also a poop eater......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Good for you, lucky for him. Keep us posted


----------



## Deuce (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations! 

I know that you and your new family member are going to be very happy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and I love the curls! Good luck with adopting Rip!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck, Rip is beautiful!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so excited for you and Rip!!! He is here in Maryland, my SIL was trying to get her husband to agree to adopt Rip as her birthday gift, this past Aug 6th. He said 'no' and she was devastated. He reminded us of my Sam when he was young...a red curly, narrow boy. She will be thrilled to know that he's being adopted into a loving home, and someone right here on the Forum, so she can see his pics and get updates!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Small World!



paula bedard said:


> I am so excited for you and Rip!!! He is here in Maryland, my SIL was trying to get her husband to agree to adopt Rip as her birthday gift, this past Aug 6th. He said 'no' and she was devastated. He reminded us of my Sam when he was young...a red curly, narrow boy. She will be thrilled to know that he's being adopted into a loving home, and someone right here on the Forum, so she can see his pics and get updates!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Small Indeed! I'm just so glad he found a home. My SIL moped around for days after her hubby so 'no'. She was hoping he'd secretly contacted the Rescue/Foster about him, and obviously he hadn't. Maybe one day though. She wants a Golden in the worst way. They fell in love with Sam and she's wanted one of her own since.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck--I hope they love each other right off the bat and you can get that pretty boy home ASAP!

And thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations! Don't you love it when things turn out the way they were meant to be?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, Gilmour and I are off on our adventure to see Rip!

Taking a camera


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO..... hope Rip is THE one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ok, Gilmour and I are off on our adventure to see Rip!
> 
> Taking a camera


Good Luck!!!


----------

